# New Zoya Mini Polishes



## kawaiimeows (Mar 12, 2013)

via their facebook:

Quote: A quick look at something fun brewing in the Marketing Department! Keep an eye out if you are looking for great (calorie free!) options for Spring gift giving - Details coming soon!

BUT on their instagram today they said the polishes would be coming tomorrow.

Either way, I'm really excited to find out more details! I'm such a sucker for cute packaging and mini nail polishes.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

Me too!  I love minis as I have so many polishes I never get through a whole bottle!  I hope they sell them in little 3-4 packs like OPI ones!



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I love minis as I have so many polishes I never get through a whole bottle!  I hope they sell them in little 3-4 packs like OPI ones!


 That would be amazing! I really do hope they do a good deal on them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 13, 2013)

Oohh.. I want all of them! Lol..


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope they do minis of Midori and Holly. I love greens.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 13, 2013)

How exciting! I've always loved the Zoya minis we get through Birchbox. I wonder if it will only be seasonal, since they seem to be marketing it as gifts for spring? Sets would be cute, but I would rather pick my own.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 13, 2013)

Am I missing something? I have only seen full-sized Zoya in Birchboxes. I think it's been almost a year since Birchbox sampled Zoya. I could be wrong.


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Mar 13, 2013)

The packaging just made my eyes explode with happiness. Gaaah, I love those boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I missing something? I have only seen full-sized Zoya in Birchboxes. I think it's been almost a year since Birchbox sampled Zoya. I could be wrong.


 I haven't gotten a Zoya in a birchbox, but my understanding was that they always sent out minis.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 13, 2013)

Pre-order for the offer starts now!!!

Details here:

http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Zoya_Spring_Mini.html

I'm seriously tempted to get Zuza and Neely


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

They're cute...but expensive!! For just a few dollars more you can get a regular size which has twice as much polish...not worth it IMO.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're cute...but expensive!! For just a few dollars more you can get a regular size which has twice as much polish...not worth it IMO.


 Yeah I was expecting them to be cheaper honestly, I might order one with a free shipping coupon I've had lying around just to get one with the cute packaging...marketing tactics at it's finest bahha.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 13, 2013)

> I haven't gotten a Zoya in a birchbox, but my understanding was that they always sent out minis.


 Birchbox sends mini Zoya, but they look much bigger than an OPI or Orly mini. Glossybox sent full size. My first Zoya was a mini 'Kristen' from Birchbox early 2012.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

if you order all twelve, you can get them for $3 a piece.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you order all twelve, you can get them for $3 a piece.


 Yeah...but then you have to order all 12...and there are only a few that I would actually want to buy...and I already own 1 of them (Blu) in full size.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 13, 2013)

> if you order all twelve, you can get them for $3 a piece.


 Is there a code for that?


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a code for that?


 it didn't say so, I assume you just add them all to your bag.

*"Special Offer**: $5 ea. *Buy 6 or more at $5 ea. get FREE Expedited Shipping* - OR - *Buy 12 or more at $3 ea. (bonus price), get FREE Expedited Shipping.* _No code necessary, discount applied at checkout."_


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah...but then you have to order all 12...and there are only a few that I would actually want to buy...and I already own 1 of them (Blu) in full size.


 well you could order multiple of the ones that you like.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in love with that packaging!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a code for that?


 I think it's automatically applied to your order. You get them for $3 + free expedited shipping. Just free expedited shipping if you order six. Or if you have any leftover share the love points they still have free shipping coupon codes available on there.

oops someone beat me to it. the last part still stands though.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 13, 2013)

I just did it.  I so prefer those minis!!  I can never seem to get through an entire bottle of polish.  I ended up getting two of the colors I really like (Neely, Audrina,  Gilda), leaving out the ones I didn't want (Arizona, Pippa, Shelby) and getting one of all the others to make 12.  I am thoroughly excited!  What a great deal!  Also, I've never tried their polish remover, and they're sending me a 2oz. one because my order was over $30.  I am very happy with this!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

lets see. I'm so tempted because I love all those colors...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ok. if I buy this and force myself to not try the new covergirl foundation, and not let myself go look at the rest of the Ulta store on friday, just get my two butter londons and checkout, I  think I can do it.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten a Zoya in a birchbox, but my understanding was that they always sent out minis.


 Corerect, my first box in Jan 2012 I receied a mini Zoya (Which introduced me to the brand and now I am obessesed!)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did it.  I so prefer those minis!!  I can never seem to get through an entire bottle of polish.  I ended up getting two of the colors I really like (Neely, Audrina,  Gilda), leaving out the ones I didn't want (Arizona, Pippa, Shelby) and getting one of all the others to make 12.  I am thoroughly excited!  What a great deal!  Also, I've never tried their polish remover, and they're sending me a 2oz. one because my order was over $30.  I am very happy with this!


 Gilda is gorgeous!! I totally forgot I had it until I saw your post. It's easily one of my favorites though. I have the full size though. I've had it since early January.





Both polishes I used in this mani are Zoya. Gilda is the pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 13, 2013)

I repeat, I am extremely excited about all of these!  I've wanted to try so many of them before but didn't like them enough to buy a full size bottle of them.  Woo!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 13, 2013)

*sigh* I had to get one of each . They are so cute!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* I had to get one of each . They are so cute!


 lol. I did too! I love them all!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 13, 2013)

These are gorgeous and Zoya always knows how to taunt me. Problem is, I have a lot of those colors lol. Tanzy is my absolute favorite shimmery orange. It's really gorgeous. I will still probably buy a few at least.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are gorgeous and Zoya always knows how to taunt me. Problem is, I have a lot of those colors lol. Tanzy is my absolute favorite shimmery orange. It's really gorgeous. I will still probably buy a few at least.


I already had 3 of them in full size but I went ahead and got all the little ones to get the $3 price. I have to share my polish with my 9 year old daughter so I have to own more. ( at least that is my reasoning for it) LOL


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 15, 2013)

I absolutely love Zoya nail polishes! I got two of them in Birchboxes back in 2011 (April and July) and have been hooked every since. I can barely tolerate other polishes now! It is very tempting to buy 12, but I do have a few of the colors already. Hmmm.


----------



## thehellwithit (Mar 16, 2013)

a friend and i are going in on an order together to get 12 at $3/piece. I totally love mini polishes.


----------



## an9el3md (Mar 17, 2013)

You can buy doubles of the colors you do want as long as the total comes up to at least 12 polishes for the $3/per price.  I skipped out on two of the colors and got double of blu and neely.  Since the minis are half of the full size getting two would be like getting a full size for $6.  Thats how I like to think of it I guess, but I'd probably give the doubles away as treats to my sis.

Is it me or does their 6 polish deal sound bad?  Six for $5 each would be $30.  Might as well go for the 12 for $3 and total $36.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't believe I didn't see this til now! oh well too late already spent all my moneys!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone know of any Zoya codes right now that will work with 12 polishes at 3 each deal?


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 22, 2013)

i'm excited! i only ordered blu and audrina. i googled swatches of audrina but i'm hoping it looks more purple than pink:









big difference!

if anyone knows of a really similar purple shade i can get by any brand, let me know.  i've searched all of julep's and zoya's so far.

actually, it's looking like they came out with a collection for The Hills and maybe there's an older and new Audrina (the purple not being associated with The Hills). there's still a lot of pics where it looks like a pink tinted purple, which i don't want, but here's hoping =)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 23, 2013)

OMG SO PRETTEH!!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

sooo, I got them today....and i love them, don't get me wrong, but I have no clue which color is which because its not anywhere on their boxes, the sticker on the bottom just says "mini" (or in the case of one: "Mni") and the numbers don't match up to whats on the packing slip....soooo :/ meh. could've done without the hassle of trying to figure out which of the 5 pinks is which...


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sooo, I got them today....and i love them, don't get me wrong, but I have no clue which color is which because its not anywhere on their boxes, the sticker on the bottom just says "mini" (or in the case of one: "Mni") and the numbers don't match up to whats on the packing slip....soooo :/ meh. could've done without the hassle of trying to figure out which of the 5 pinks is which...


 That's so annoying! Mine are coming tomorrow, we'll see how they show up.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sooo, I got them today....and i love them, don't get me wrong, but I have no clue which color is which because its not anywhere on their boxes, the sticker on the bottom just says "mini" (or in the case of one: "Mni") and the numbers don't match up to whats on the packing slip....soooo :/ meh. could've done without the hassle of trying to figure out which of the 5 pinks is which...


I had to look at my invoice to figure it out and then write it myself, really small.

One of my bottles was broken so there was polish everywhere in my box.

Aside from all of that. I love the colors and the cute little bottles!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

How did you figure it out using the invoice?? No combination of the numbers matched up for me..



> I had to look at my invoice to figure it out and then write it myself, really small. One of my bottles was broken so there was polish everywhere in my box. Aside from all of that. I love the colors and the cute little bottles!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How did you figure it out using the invoice?? No combination of the numbers matched up for me..


On the bottom of the bottle there should be a stock code that matches the stock code in your invoice.

This is what it looks like in my emailed invoice.

  ZP655R ZOYA POLISH MINI 655 NEELY BOX 
The ZP655R in on the bottom of my nail polish.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On the bottom of the bottle there should be a stock code that matches the stock code in your invoice.
> ...


 hmm ok. thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah, i hated seeing the 'mini' rather than 'audrina'. one of mine didn't have it on there at all. i only ordered blu and audrina and i like them both. however, audrina is a super barney colored to me and although it is nice and i'm sure i'll use it, i really wish i'd ordered malia (not a mini).


----------



## katlyne (Mar 29, 2013)

Sooo I was going through and labeling both the boxes and the bottles and Yummy's cap wasn't screwed all the way on! Polish ended getting all over the neck of it. It made me sad. Also, the yellow one had a slight crack in the bottle(I'm not nearly as worried about that one because I don't wear yellow) but I emailed CS, she had me send a pic of Yummy, and then she sent me a replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> took a little while for my original email to be replied to, but after that it was very efficient


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 10, 2013)

A BIG hiiiiiii.........to all the Zoya nail polish lovers.






Even I'm big fan of Zoya nail polish. Did anyone tried Zoya Pixie Dust ?? It just amazing on nails.

I tried Nyx, Chyna, Godiva they are beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A BIG hiiiiiii.........to all the Zoya nail polish lovers.
> 
> ...


 I still haven't tried pixie dust but they are tempting me, I want to get the new ones coming this month.


----------



## Illy Ema (Apr 28, 2013)

They all look so great for summer!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm excited! i only ordered blu and audrina. i googled swatches of audrina but i'm hoping it looks more purple than pink:


 Wow this color is super cool and pretty. That's my favorite color !!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't tried pixie dust but they are tempting me, I want to get the new ones coming this month.


 
Yah go for it, I'm sure you will love it !! Try nyx and chyna they are just amazing on nails.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yah go for it, I'm sure you will love it !! Try nyx and chyna they are just amazing on nails.


 I totally agree! I love the Pixie Dusts! They look so amazing on the nails. The sparkle in them is soooooo pretty, and they are so super user friendly. They are the perfect polishes for a lazy mani, since you don't use a base or top coat, and it dries so fast. I'm also pretty amazed at how long it lasts. I can usually get through 2 or 3 days without chipping. I am seriously addicted to Pixie Dust. I love OPI Liquid Sands too, but to compare, these are much better!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yah go for it, I'm sure you will love it !! Try nyx and chyna they are just amazing on nails.


 I will add those to my list, hopefully I can pick up some soon.


----------

